# Yongnuo strikes again: 100mm f/2 for $170



## ahsanford (Oct 31, 2016)

Yongnuo has knocked off another older Canon lens, the 100mm f/2 USM:

http://photorumors.com/2016/10/31/new-yongnuo-yn-100mm-f2-lens/

- A


----------



## sulla (Oct 31, 2016)

MTF Charts look comparable.
Q: how do the other Yongnuo lenses perform AF-wise? Are they Canon-like or Sigma-like?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 31, 2016)

sulla said:


> MTF Charts look comparable.
> Q: how do the other Yongnuo lenses perform AF-wise? Are they Canon-like or Sigma-like?



To my knowledge, they started cloning no-AF-tech-listed lenses, like the old 35mm f/2 or 50mm f/1.8 II, which used the old squeaky / slow AF motors.

This, however, is a USM lens they are cloning. Yongnuo even had the gall to clone the gold/bronze dashed 'Ultrasonic' line on the barrel that the 90s USM lenses had on theirs -- but we have no idea how this Yongnuo one will perform.

I don't really follow their reviews, but FYI from Brother Kai on the 50mm prime they sell:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSRtxcxJ8TI

- A


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 3, 2016)

I think for a lot of photographers, this lens will be good enough and cheap enough.

Good going Yongnuo!


----------



## mpphoto (Nov 3, 2016)

thetechhimself said:


> Looks like the EF 85 f/1.8 USM is next on the chopping block for clone next year (released 1992), it needs an update. Seems like it takes a YN copy for Canon to update it.
> 
> Maybe Canon will get the memo this time around and update it, before YN copies it though.


Too late. It looks like yongnuo has already copied it.

http://petapixel.com/2016/11/01/yongnuo-photo-shows-85mm-lens-works-wallets-everywhere-rejoice/


----------



## bergstrom (Nov 28, 2016)

Just waiting for the yongnuo 24mm 1.4


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 28, 2016)

Just waiting for the Canon Defense league to explain to us, that "knows it all best" Canon and their market research clearly shows an update of EF 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 100/2.0 not necessary until 2029 ... at the earliest. ;D


----------



## hkphotovision (Dec 20, 2016)

pretty dope alternative for this price


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 20, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> Yongnuo has knocked off another older Canon lens, the 100mm f/2 USM:
> 
> http://photorumors.com/2016/10/31/new-yongnuo-yn-100mm-f2-lens/
> 
> - A



looking at those images I'd be wanting to examine the coatings.

lens reflections shouldn't, on the whole, be white but it could just be the way the images are taken.

anyway I'm very happy with my canon one.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 20, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Just waiting for the Canon Defense league to explain to us, that "knows it all best" Canon and their market research clearly shows an update of EF 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 100/2.0 not necessary until 2029 ... at the earliest. ;D


As a member of the Canon Defense League, let me say the following: COME ON CLONED 800F5.6!!!!!!! I'd even settle for a "cloned" 600F4


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Just waiting for the Canon Defense league to explain to us, that "knows it all best" Canon and their market research clearly shows an update of EF 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 100/2.0 not necessary until 2029 ... at the earliest. ;D
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 20, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> Just waiting for the Canon Defense league to explain to us, that "knows it all best" Canon and their market research clearly shows an update of EF 50/1.4, 85/1.8, 100/2.0 not necessary until 2029 ... at the earliest. ;D


Ok, I will explain it to you after I finish explaining why there is no market for a 150-600mm zoom lens and why Tamron was wrong to introduce it... a how despite it becoming their #1 lens for sales volume, there was no market for it


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 20, 2016)

looking forward to reading your explanatory CDL posting ...

;D ;D ;D


----------



## kphoto99 (Dec 20, 2016)

sulla said:


> MTF Charts look comparable.
> Q: how do the other Yongnuo lenses perform AF-wise? Are they Canon-like or Sigma-like?



I have the YN 35mm, Focal could not calibrate it for my camera, it was way to inconsistent. Because of that the lens has not been used.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 21, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> looking forward to reading your explanatory CDL posting ...
> 
> ;D ;D ;D


Ok... here goes...

Canon misjudged the market demand for mid-priced lenses. They have high end lenses for big bucks and kit lenses for low budget prices, but the middle ground is wide open, and that is why Tamron and Sigma are dominating the middle ground.

Rather than the CDL league, perhaps your earlier comment was aimed at the CBDL.... (Canon Blind Defense League)


----------



## slclick (Dec 21, 2016)

The 85 1.8 will sell like purple fringed hotcakes


----------

